# windows vista 64bit update problem



## mafia97 (Mar 30, 2009)

hi guys
i got a problem with windows vista 64bit update
Security Update for Microsoft XML Core Services 4.0 Service Pack 2 for x64-based Systems (KB954430)
i installed it many times but it comes up again after restart 
20 30 times this has happened and still the update is there ready to be installed
plz reply soon 
and thanks for any help u provide


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 30, 2009)

What's the error it's saying? Post screen shot if possible.


----------



## Rock God (Mar 30, 2009)

Tried installing it manually?


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 30, 2009)

no error 
tried installing manualy 
still comes up
after restart
thanks for reply


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 31, 2009)

plz reply soon,the problem still persists...


----------

